# Reading OBD 2 codes on laptop?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have found a few programs to read OBD 2 codes using a laptop and I was wondering if anyone here has tried this yet? Unfortunately, all the setups I find use serial cables and my laptop uses only USB 2 ports so I was wondering if anyone knows of a setup using USB. I want to try it this way because of the ability to view real time data and not just read and erase codes.Plus, the ability to datalog would be a lot of fun to use, not to mention a great diagnostic tool.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you have an OBII datalink connector ??


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

First of all you need a USB to Serial (RS232) converter.

Newegg.com - GWC UC320 USB 1.1 to Serial Converter Cable - Retail

That'll give you a serial port.

If you get your laptop to read the OBD-II codes, let us know. I'm sure there are plenty of us who'd like to know how to do it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pdxfj said:


> First of all you need a USB to Serial (RS232) converter.
> 
> Newegg.com - GWC UC320 USB 1.1 to Serial Converter Cable - Retail
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I had read.I was hoping someone had come accross a cable that was already USB, in case the convertor didn't work. I will put it on my list of "toys" for my new laptop for the future. I just bought Microsoft's "Streets and Trips 2007" with a GPS reciever today, and it kind of tapped out my toy funds for a while. (I now carry around a computer and peripherals that likely out value my truck...lol)

Oh, I did find a site with a free software download to read the codes while I was searching in Google, if that helps anyone. I just have to find the parts to adapt the laptop cheaply enough to use it.The URL was "http://obddiagnostics.com/" for the site.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, that's what I had read.I was hoping someone had come accross a cable that was already USB, in case the convertor didn't work. I will put it on my list of "toys" for my new laptop for the future. I just bought Microsoft's "Streets and Trips 2007" with a GPS reciever today, and it kind of tapped out my toy funds for a while. (I now carry around a computer and peripherals that likely out value my truck...lol)
> 
> Oh, I did find a site with a free software download to read the codes while I was searching in Google, if that helps anyone. I just have to find the parts to adapt the laptop cheaply enough to use it.The URL was "http://obddiagnostics.com/" for the site.


Have you tried Radio Shack, they hooked me up with some odds and ends. OTC tools has some cables too, but they are kinda pricey.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Thought this might interest you, check out Welcome to CarMD they may have what you are looking for.


----------

